# Colnago seatpost opinions/ substitutions?



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Wondering if people had some feedback on the 28.0mm Colnago seatpost spec'ed for C50's.
1. are they infinite adjust? ie, no teeth in the head limiting tilt?
2. are they acceptably easy to adjust?
3. what do you use if you don't want a Colnago post? (my LBS says there isn't a 28 to 27.2 shim, which would be a much more common size, but I've seen Navigators C50's running Thomson posts so there must be a solution.)
4. does the warranty still prohibit use of any non-Colnago post or was this only for when the frame came with the post and stem (which it no longer does) ?
5. where should I ride today?

just kidding on the last one, but input on the others would be appreciated.
muchos gracias,
pedro


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Selcof*

The current Colnago seatpost is made by Selcof, and is identical to their carbon post with seatback. Adjustment is infinite, via a 4mm allen in the back and an 8mm (I think -- it's been a while since I admusted mine) nut in the front. Pretty easy to get to both ....

I use the Selcof "white carbon" post in 27.2 on one of my bikes, with the USE plastic shim that goes from 28.0 to 27.2 -- got it from www.wisecyclebuys.com in the USA (not on the website, but email or call William and he'll know what you're talking about).

Only downside to the shim is adjusting the post UP without bringing the shim with it -- you have to hold it down wihile raising the seatpost. Other than that it's fine......


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Colnago carbon seat post is the best*

I just built up a C50 and considered using an almost brand new 27.2 USE Alien post I'd recently installed on my previous bike. USE does make a shim that goes from 27.2 to 28 but I was told that the raw carbon/anodized aluminum interface could corrode and bind the seatpost into the seat tube. The solution to this is to remove, clean and re-install the seat post on a monthly basis. This sounded like too much hassle so I reluctanly went with the Colnago carbon post. Boy am I glad I did. This is the nicest post I've ever used (Thompson, USE, Ringle and a couple others over the years). Easy to set up and completely and easily micro adjustable.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm using a 27.2 Campy Record with a 27.2 to 28.0 shim on my C50. When I picked up the frame, the LBS that sold it to me said that the C50 was no longer shipping with the 28.0. The shim came from their Colnago distributor.

Interesting LBS story telling - yours says there is no such shim and the one I got mine from said there is no longer a 28.0 Colnago post.

Anyway, the post and the shim work just fine and there is no warranty issue that I am aware of.


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

lpdjshaw said:


> ... so I reluctanly went with the Colnago carbon post. Boy am I glad I did.


Out of curiosity, where did you buy a Colnago seatpost? I saw a few on ebay for $200+

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40

The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...

I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


----------



## go930 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Alu shim*

I've switched between my Colnago 28 post and a more typical 27.2 using an Alu (USE i think) shim for the past 3 yrs w/o any problems. The shim works great, but be careful that it's in right and don't over tighten -- the shim can deform and mess up the carbon. I haven't seen the plastic shim but that may be a better solution if it isn't as prone to deforming. I'm on my second shim as my first rippled.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have one of the newer ones, not the Selcof, but the full carbon one that they are shipping now, if you're interested.
You can PM me...


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

i have one in 28, but it is cut short. same if you are interested.


----------

